# My Gun Sleeps Alone



## reiver33 (Jan 16, 2014)

The second novella in the series is now out (although it would have been nice of the publisher to tell me!). More suspect artwork I'm afraid, so just ignore the cover...

My Gun Sleeps Alone by Martin Clark | Eggplant Literary ProductionsEggplant Literary Productions

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 16, 2014)

And the link for Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HSRCK2E/?tag=brite-21


----------



## ctg (Jan 17, 2014)

Wonderful name Mr Clark. Truly eye catching. I have to see if I'm allowed to get this one for the kindle this month or at the next month.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 17, 2014)

Great stuff, Martin, hope it pickes up more and more momentum, (and more sales!) and 2014 tyrns into a good publishing year for you. Your writing deserves it!


----------



## alchemist (Jan 17, 2014)

Congratulation! Onward and upward, and good to see you're finally letting the wider world see what you can do.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 17, 2014)

What Alc said! Congrats!


----------



## Abernovo (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice! Congratulations, Martin. Good to see your writing getting out there, as it deserves.


----------



## ratsy (Jan 17, 2014)

Way to go Martin, I hope it sells lots!


----------



## reiver33 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks all, so far the contract is for three novellas (_Night Never Ends_, _My Gun Sleeps Alone_ and _Vincent Sings The Blues_) under the collective title of _The Dead Don't Weep_. The tentative plan is for an omnibus edition down the line (maybe in print), including the additional story _Kiss This World Goodbye_ as bonus material. 

FWI - Although Eggplant are concentrating on novellas at present, they are considering full-length stories as a new venture.

Cheers,

Martin


----------

